# Pain from the thumb to the pec



## Pier033 (Jan 10, 2019)

I recently joined in a boxing gym, the First time I went there the coach didn't wrap the part of the hand around the thumb. When I try to extend the right thumb to the left and to grab things I feel pain from the thumb up to the lateral part of the pec. I
I also feel pain when I extend the arm with the fingers pointing down and push them to the inside. What might the problem be? Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 10, 2019)

Head to a doctor. Most of us are not medical professionals, and even the few who are can't diagnose an issue over a forum.


----------



## jobo (Jan 10, 2019)

sounds like youve strained you thumb muscle, try not to go hitchhiking for a couple of weeks

almost certainly a trapped nerve, go see the doc


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 10, 2019)

Sounds like some nerve damage and a trip to the doctor.

Recommendation.  Get really good at making a fist.  I've used boxing gloves without wrap and I had to make a fist like I was trying to save my life lol.  Remember the tape is there to provide a supportive role you still have to make a good fist.  

Second recommendation that you should do before the first one is go see a Doctor.   Nerves are a tricky thing and it's best to get Medical Attention when they act up. While it looks like boxing may be the reason why your nerve is acting up like that.  It could very well be something else causing the problem.

You asking about it here means you are worried enough about it to ask about it so just go ahead and as the guys / gals that know.  A doctor.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 10, 2019)

To reiterate....get thee to a physician


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 11, 2019)

Another vote for "go see a doctor". Best to do it soon - nerve impingement is rarely very serious, but if left long enough it can damage the nerve in some cases.


----------

